# Most users ever online



## didakticos

Hello there:

if you scroll down on the first page today (September 22, 2010), you will see this:

*Most users ever online was 20,896, Today at 11:41 AM.* (sic) *(I am not sure if it would be better to say "were" instead).*

_*Congratulations to ALL OF US*_!!!*
*​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congrats on our new record!


----------



## curly

And nice work to didakticos for catching it


----------



## swift

It's a shame that 95% of those users are simple visitors.  anyway... ¡Que vivan los foros!

(Sorry for dampening your enthusiasm .)


----------



## Calambur

A las 19:44 hora argentina:





> Currently Active Users: 12693 (247 members and 12446 guests)


Pero, casi, casi... mejor así. 
¿Se imaginan el despelote que sería si todos participaran y ¡opinaran!?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es que tengo varios nombres de usuario aquí e hice muchas preguntas y contesté muchísimas más para inflar las cifras.

Lo confieso, fui yo. 

Naaa... ¡felicidades, WR!

22 de septiembre, fecha memorable, pues, así como por el centenario de una de las principales universidades del mundo -de la que soy egresado, sí, sí, a mucho orgullo-... he nombrado a la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México, la U.N.A.M.

(Digo, me encanta andar por acá, por si no se había notado)


----------



## Black4blue

The day I became sick..


----------



## didakticos

Je, je, je: creo que rompimos nuestro anterior marca y nadie se dio cuenta : _Most users ever online was *20,910*, 29th September 2010 at 11:24 AM.

__*¡Felicidades de nuevo!*_​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hey!
Look at this: _Most users ever online was *21,672* , 9th November 2010 at 05:29 PM.
 
_


----------



## didakticos

Angel.Aura said:


> Hey!
> Look at this: _Most users ever online was *21,672* , 9th November 2010 at 05:29 PM.
> 
> _


_*¡Felicidades de nuevo!*_


----------



## Calambur

¡Muy bien!
Vamos a tener que exigir aumento de sueldo...


----------



## Nanon

¿Qué rayos hacía yo el 9 de Noviembre a las 05:29 pm?...
... Ya sé. Nada secreto, pero de todas maneras me lo guardo...  De haber podido conectarme hubiéramos sido 21 673 .


----------



## Peterdg

Most users ever online was 21,836, 19th January 2011 at 05:38 PM.
Another record!!


----------



## Peterdg

Most users ever online was 21,894, Yesterday at 05:10 PM.


----------



## bondia

Peterdg said:


> Most users ever online was 21,894, Yesterday at 05:10 PM.



Impressive, indeed, but there's a mystery. On Feb. 16th 2011 

at 05.10 p.m., I was on a plane (no laptop), yet my name is on the list.... Is someone impersonating me? I didn't arrive home until about 07.00 p.m. and don't think I was on-line at all that evening.
OK, the other 21,893 of you, check if you were there
Seriously, whether I was or not, it's a great record. Many congrats and kudos to Mike, and everyone else.


----------



## Peterdg

bondia said:


> Impressive, indeed, but there's a mystery. On Feb. 16th 2011
> 
> at 05.10 p.m., I was on a plane (no laptop), yet my name is on the list.... Is someone impersonating me? I didn't arrive home until about 07.00 p.m. and don't think I was on-line at all that evening.
> OK, the other 21,893 of you, check if you were there
> Seriously, whether I was or not, it's a great record. Many congrats and kudos to Mike, and everyone else.


Hmm. 

How can you see you are on the list? The list you see now is the list of the currently active users, not the list of the users that were active at the time of the record.


----------



## bondia

Peterdg said:


> Hmm.
> 
> How can you see you are on the list? The list you see now is the list of the currently active users, not the list of the users that were active at the time of the record.



Aha...
As the first line says "currently active users 17,032" and, then below 
"most users ever online was.........." and the list of names follows this, second, title, I asssumed that's what it referred to.
Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

Most users ever online was 23,314, 27th September 2011 at 05:05 PM.

We're breaking records.


----------



## swift

Si todos esos vinieran con contexto y buenos ejemplos...


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Si todos esos vinieran con contexto y buenos ejemplos...


¡Hombre, qué menudo detalle!


----------



## swift

Y sin la sempiterna pregunta sobre las pasivas con 'se' y las diferencias entre 'hubiera/hubiese/habría'...

O tal vez sería mejor que pudiéramos, de una vez, zanjar estos temitas en un hilo lapidario para que se detenga el sol a admirarnos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La mayor cantidad de usuarios conectados: 24.052, Hoy a las 10:32 . (Hoy es hoy, 19 de octubre de 2011)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Guau, más de 24,000 usuarios...

No me queda más que felicitar a toda esta gran comunidad: felicidades, compañeros.

(Un saludo, Juan)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Felicidades a todos, claro.


----------



## swift

¡Felicitaciones a todos por esta nueva plusmarca!

¡Y gracias a Mike por mantener estos fabulosos sitios en funcionamiento!

¡Y gracias a Juan por abrir el hilo!

¡Y gracias a todos los mods!

¡Y gracias a todos los foristas abnegados!

¡Y gracias a todos los que hacen preguntas!

¡Y gracias a todos los que las responden!

¡Y gracias por la amistad!

¡Y gracias (en este momento me dan con un garrote por la cabeza)!


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> (en este momento me dan con un garrote por la cabeza)!



http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9479/capt9.png

Bueno, si esta imagen vale para Swift, la adecuada para WR es ésta
Felicitaciones ​


----------



## RIU

Ah, sí, felicidades a todos menos a dos, y que cada cual piense lo que quiera


----------



## bondia

I have just seen that we have a new WR record, today at 17,00h, (5 p.m.) 24210!
About time, too. It's been nearly a year since the last one!
Congratulations!


----------



## swift

¡Qué notable!


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> ¡Qué notable!



And, today at 5.32 p.m., ANOTHER RECORD! 24,495!!

Y, hoy, a las 17,32h., ¡NuEVO RECORD, 24,495!


----------



## Peterdg

It just doesn't stop:


> 24,900, 3rd October 2012 at 5:48 PM.


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> It just doesn't stop:
> 
> 24,900, 3rd October 2012 at 5:48 PM.


Indeed:


> Most users ever online was 25,676, 10th October 2012 at 9:45 AM.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Indeed:



Wow! This is becoming vertiginous....


----------



## Peterdg

And again:


> Most users ever online was 25,755, 16th October at 5:34 PM.


Time is CET.


----------



## swift

Y un día como hoy, María Antonieta fue decapitada.


----------



## bondia

swift said:


> Y un día como hoy, María Antonieta fue decapitada.



Have just seen yet another record, today 25th October, at 5.34 p.m.!

He buscado, pero no he encontrado ningun hecho histórico tan digno de mención como la decapitación de Marie-Antoinette, que coincidiera con la fecha. 
(bueno, mi madre hubiera cumplido 94 años)


----------



## juandiego

Most times I search on Google an expression in quotations, and even without them, to check something about its usage, the WR site shows up in the first or the first places of the results list; this should mean something. Funnily enough, I have come across some of them in which I had participated and didn't remember.


----------



## doinel

Most users ever online was 29,274, Yesterday at 5:10 PM.
 16th January 2013
YOUPI


----------



## fdb

juandiego said:


> the WR site shows up in the first or the first places of the results list; this should mean something.



It means that google spies on which sites you have been using and redirects you to them.


----------



## juandiego

fdb said:


> It means that google spies on which sites you have been using and redirects you to them.


I've got to check it, Fdb, but if I'm not wrong it was the same when I used other computers.


----------



## fdb

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## germanbz

Looking at the most "popular" sites on Internet, and looking at the kind of webs that grows like mushrooms on the web, one unfortunately must think this phenomenon could be the result of a massive typo mistake while typing  WHORE REFERENCE. 

It's a bad joke, at least among people I know who attend to EOI in Spain (Official School of Languages) this site is a real reference and more and more used.


----------



## Grefsen

doinel said:


> Most users ever online was 29,274, Yesterday at 5:10 PM.
> 16th January 2013
> YOUPI


Another new record was set two days ago!

Most users ever online was 29,957, 6th February 2013 at 7:59 AM.  

I rarely visit this "Celebrations" forum, but I happened to notice that today is my 6th anniversary here at Word Reference.


----------



## ewie

Another milestone passed:


> Most users ever online was *30*,575, Today [12/02/2013] at 4:56 PM.


----------



## sound shift

Blimey, that's more than Stoke City get.


----------



## ewie

I presume you mean per annum, Mr S ... ?


----------



## sound shift

ewie said:


> I presume you mean per annum, Mr S ... ?


*ROFL*


----------



## doinel

Most users ever online was 31,787, Yesterday( 12/03/2013) at 4:55 PM.
Time to run wild!!!


----------



## winny007

It's really Amazing to know that.


----------



## Peterdg

Another milestone:

Most users ever online was 33,379, 19th March 2013 at 7:04 PM.


----------



## khoo1993

could you imagine how many people were siting in front of the computer visiting forums XD


----------



## Peterdg

And, it goes on and on:

_Most users ever online was 34,727, 26th June 2013 at 6:00 PM.
_
(Time/date is CET.)


----------



## ewie

It was a very long time coming (and I've only just noticed):

*Most users ever online was 35,001, 22nd February 2015 at 4:05 PM.


*(I wonder who the '1' was ...)


----------



## sound shift

4.05 PM? No wonder. Daytime television. It's enough to drive you to this forum.


----------



## roxcyn

Mine says 11:05 (AM), I guess it's because my time zone, though.

I didn't realize this forum had so many people online.


----------

